# Rock Wool Substitute?



## cdaJiv (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey I currently have several emersed setups and I was looking to start a new one…

I have some of the plastic pots that plants are delivered in and was curious if anyone had any ideas on what I could use instead of rock wool if I wanted to use these pots for a few stem plants or Anubis’?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eclecticjanie (Oct 5, 2017)

Floss? The material inside of quilts and pillows.

Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

you can use clay balls.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

You can use sand gravel almost anything that will hold the plants down. You can simply float anubias in the tank it doesn't need a substrate at all.


----------



## cdaJiv (Sep 4, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> you can use clay balls.


What are clay balls?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

cdaJiv said:


> What are clay balls?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/i/321470823337?chn=ps&var=510363073622&dispctrl=1


----------

